# Microphone pour iPod Touch



## Trudo (11 Octobre 2008)

Je cherche un microphone pour mon iPod Touch 2e génération (pour Skype). J'ai un casque avec micro mais j'aimerais un mini-micro qui demeurerait branché en permanence. Le haut-parleur ferait le reste.  J'ai trouvé ça sur ebay. Est-ce que ça peut fonctionner ?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Mini-Microphone-Mic-for-Laptop-Notebook-PC-3-5mm-A36_W0QQitemZ380070371504QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380070371504&_trkparms=72%3A348|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jeantro (11 Octobre 2008)

pour moi le fait de brancher ce micro va te couper la sorite haut parleur de l'ipod mais bon ça sera difficile de te répondre correctement

pour info j'avais un vieux micro qui ne fonctionne pas sur l'ipod d'ailleur mais lorsque je le branche l'haut parleur de l'ipod ce coupe

sinon avec ton casque avec micro ça foncitonne parfaitement ?


----------



## Trudo (11 Octobre 2008)

C'est ce que je pensais. Je n'ai pas encore reçu mon casque avec micro mais comme ça marche avec celui d'Apple et que le connecteur est le même, ça devrait fonctionner. Voici le casque en question.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/STEREO-EAR-HEADS...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## jeantro (11 Octobre 2008)

effectivement tu as trouvé une bonne affaire vu le prix du casque

tu pourras nous donnez ton avis concernant la qualité de ce casque m+micro à sa reception ?


car je sais pas si je vais pouvoir attendre encore longtemps la disponibilité du casque apple


----------



## BioHazard (12 Octobre 2008)

On peut l'utiliser avec Skype si on fout micro+casque?


----------



## Sophie Laumont (13 Octobre 2008)

BioHazard a dit:


> On peut l'utiliser avec Skype si on fout micro+casque?



J'ai cherché un bout de temps sans trouver de retour d'expérience sur cela. Mais j'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un a réussi à parler dans son iPod Touch par VoIP.


----------



## jeantro (13 Octobre 2008)

Sophie Laumont a dit:


> J'ai cherché un bout de temps sans trouver de retour d'expérience sur cela. Mais j'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un a réussi à parler dans son iPod Touch par VoIP.


 

il suffit d'aller voir sur le site de fring et tu vera que des personnes utilise ce service avec se system de cable

http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...UMER/Headphones-to-phone-connector+SHH1610-27

si ça marche avec fring ça marchera avec skype


----------



## Sophie Laumont (14 Octobre 2008)

jeantro a dit:


> il suffit d'aller voir sur le site de fring et tu vera que des personnes utilise ce service avec se system de cable
> 
> http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...UMER/Headphones-to-phone-connector+SHH1610-27
> 
> si ça marche avec fring ça marchera avec skype



C'est sûr parce que Fring prend en charge Skype. Mais je suis allée sur leur site et je n'ai pas trouvé. La seule vidéo qu'il y a est celle d'un gars à la coolitude startupienne indaignable expliquant l'installation sur iTouch. Il semble tout heureux de se téléphoner mais ne peut se répondre via son iTouch.

L'acessoire Phillips, je vois pas trop comment il marche.


----------



## jeantro (14 Octobre 2008)

tu as deux solutions sois tu attends la sortie des nouveaux écouteur apple avec  micro integré et le réglage du son

sois tu achete ceci 
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA814ZM/B?n=iphone2&fnode=MTY1NDA1MA&mco=MjUyNTc3&s=topSellers

si tu es pressé comme tu peux lire il est compatible avec l'ipod touch 2

et je peux t'asurer que tu pourras t'en servir pour téléphoner si tu as bien l'ipod touch 2G bien sur

sinon l'accessoire philips il te permet d'avoir le micro et d'y ajouter des écouteurs


----------



## Sophie Laumont (14 Octobre 2008)

OK. Merci. c'est clair à présent pour moi. On va surveiller ça de près.

Reste à savoir si le Wifi+Skypeout sera plus avantageux que ce que propose Orange avec l'iPhone (trop cher pour moi). Enfin, là, c'est vraiment au cas par cas. Je risque d'être l'une des première à tenter l'expérience.


----------



## jeantro (3 Novembre 2008)

je remonte ce post car je peux confirmer que l'ipod touch 2G foncitonne parfaitement comme téléphone en utilisant le casque micro fournis avec l'iphone 

de plus j'ai pu utiliser midomi avec ce casque ce qui me permet de trouver les references du morceau que j'ecoute

le top ce nouveau petit ipod touch


----------

